# beginner steelhead



## jregrut (Aug 25, 2010)

hello im 15 years old and im just starting steelheading and I have all of the gear but i want to know wear are some good places to get flies? what kind of flies should i get? Also I need new waders and was looking to get a cheap pair that will last me a while. Also i really want to know what is the difference between getting waders with out boots or with boots also witch one is better? THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

pm sent...


----------



## grizzly adams12 (Aug 23, 2010)

well bud i dont do alot of fly fishing but you could try the rod shop in strongsville and if you want a cheap pair of waders i got a pair while back at dicks $90. 
good luck!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

did you get my pm?


----------



## jregrut (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks soo much i'm really new and i'm trying my hardest to get all of this stuff and find out as much as I can before i go to the river. THANKs!!!!!


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you have a dicks sporting goods close by, minifoos are 2 for $2.29. I use 1/32 ounce or less, black or white. When you do catch a female, use the eggs. Dicks also has netting and thread to make sacs. Use the same colors of both, and trim them real good. I also make sure i have spoons; sometimes they will elicit bites when other lures wont.
Also Dicks has hip waders for $34.99 /felt bottoms or lug soles. I prefer the lug.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

jregrut said:


> Also i really want to know what is the difference between getting waders with out boots or with boots also witch one is better? THANKS!!!!!!


The main difference between boot and stocking foot, is obviously the boot. Stocking foot waders allow for a more custom fit boot by allowing you to try on a variety of different boot manufacturers with different soles, and some boot manufacturers have interchangeable soles to allow for more grip on slippery rocks and weather conditions (Korkers). Plus alot of manufacturers are getting away from felt boots and leaning towards rubber tacky soles with cleats, much safer boots to use year round.

Stocking foot waders option is going to be a little more expensive then booted since you have to make two purchases. But in the long run the stocking foot should last longer if you avoid the ripping factor, and with a little care they should outlast booted waders. Plus the booted waders soles are either felted or the slippery rubber which work in some conditions but not all.

If you need to get into some inexpensive gear, google albright tackle you might find what you need there, or hop on over to levelninesports.com they have great prices on close out on Cloudveil waders us big guys are out of luck but skinny 15 year olds will find a great deal on premium waders at close out prices. 

For safety and fit I perfer the stocking foot with a boot with rubber soles and metal cleats. It has saved me twice last season wading in fast water.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Most Meijer stores sell waders at a decent price. If somebody chimes in and says they are no good , you have to remember that they will atleast get you started and last a few seasons. Also , if you have something to trade for them you could try what I did and put an add on craigslist. I traded a dehumidifier for some used neoprene waders , now I have more money to spend on the rest.


----------



## jregrut (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for tall the help if there is anything i really should know about fall stealheading please let me know!THANKS!!!!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey,
you don't want to skimp on waders. If you get out there and get cold or water gets in, it will ruin your day quick. I like gander mountain guide series for $99 bucks. 600 gram thinsulate or you can buy the better ones. I have used them for over 7 years now and love them. They have the boots built right in, I don't like the ones with seperate boots.

For setup - mini-foo jigs tipped with maggots will produce. Most of the locals I know up in Ashtabula use these and I love them.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Foo-Jig-Standard-Color/dp/B000309PBC"]Amazon.com: Mini Foo Jig Standard 1/32, 1/64 and 1/16 oz. Color: Green head/Chartreuse body; Weight: 1/64 oz.: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41kkNbXFoJL[/ame]

Also, look in bait stores and find bobbers that have a weight in them that the line can go through. I don't know the name of them, but that is what I use. Most guys try to tell you to use clear bobbers and all these expensive bobbers, but the ones I use cost 50 cents and I catch them just as much as the other guys when I have gone up there.

good luck. see if you can go with one of the guys on this website, you can learn so much from going with someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Also, look in bait stores and find bobbers that have a weight in them that the line can go through. I don't know the name of them, but that is what I use. Most guys try to tell you to use clear bobbers and all these expensive bobbers, but the ones I use cost 50 cents and I catch them just as much as the other guys when I have gone up there.
-----------------------------------------------------


I have seen more of those little bobbers floating in the rivers more then any other. Once you stick in that little weight in the bottom, all your doing is crimping your line, and sooner or later, a crimped line will break over time......


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

steelheadbob said:


> also, look in bait stores and find bobbers that have a weight in them that the line can go through. I don't know the name of them, but that is what i use. Most guys try to tell you to use clear bobbers and all these expensive bobbers, but the ones i use cost 50 cents and i catch them just as much as the other guys when i have gone up there.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> i have seen more of those little bobbers floating in the rivers more then any other. Once you stick in that little weight in the bottom, all your doing is crimping your line, and sooner or later, a crimped line will break over time......


good call. Plus the cheaper ones have more bobber exposed above the waterline, so you dont have to be so "fine" to fish them. HEY BOB, DIDJA EVER FIND ONES PAINTED BLACK ON THE BOTTOM HALF? THOSE'D PROBABLY BE MINE. NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT A CRIMPED LINE THO - SO THATS WHAT HAPPENED!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Also, look in bait stores and find bobbers that have a weight in them that the line can go through. I don't know the name of them, but that is what I use. Most guys try to tell you to use clear bobbers and all these expensive bobbers, but the ones I use cost 50 cents and I catch them just as much as the other guys when I have gone up there.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have seen more of those little bobbers floating in the rivers more then any other. Once you stick in that little weight in the bottom, all your doing is crimping your line, and sooner or later, a crimped line will break over time......


When I first started steelheading, those were all I used to use. They still serve a purpose in my pack too. Now days, I prefer various style Raven floats when stream fishing. However, if I'm fishing an estuary somewhere and see fish surfacing out in the lake or a far distance away, I will throw on one of those styrofoam lead weighted floats (yes they have black bottom ones too)....you can cast them a mile! Never had one break at the bobber either. Everything has its purpose and if they work for you, have at it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> When I first started steelheading, those were all I used to use. They still serve a purpose in my pack too. Now days, I prefer various style Raven floats when stream fishing. However, if I'm fishing an estuary somewhere and see fish surfacing out in the lake or a far distance away, I will throw on one of those styrofoam lead weighted floats (yes they have black bottom ones too)....you can cast them a mile! Never had one break at the bobber either. Everything has its purpose and if they work for you, have at it.


Ive used them like in open water or down at the marinas like you said to get that loonnnnng cast in, they work great!!!!!!. But you have less hang ups out there to. IMO, they dont work well in med-fast flow of water, exp if your using eggs, they drag under to bad. But some guys like them...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

A lot of people use the weighted bobbers but Ive read they have a drawback when fishing rivers because it can be harder to tell if your jig is dragging bottom , since they require more resistance to tilt one way or the other. Anybody with experience ever notice this , and does it really make a difference when using them ?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a bunch of raven style floats that I really dont use(but will this year) I use the styrophoam ones with the black bottom and I shove a little light in the top..works great at night..line will twist around it but it has'nt cost me a steelie yet. and never lost a light on a cast


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Also, look in bait stores and find bobbers that have a weight in them that the line can go through. I don't know the name of them, but that is what I use. Most guys try to tell you to use clear bobbers and all these expensive bobbers, but the ones I use cost 50 cents and I catch them just as much as the other guys when I have gone up there.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have seen more of those little bobbers floating in the rivers more then any other. Once you stick in that little weight in the bottom, all your doing is crimping your line, and sooner or later, a crimped line will break over time......


Need I say more?????? Seen this little guy floating in Rocky tonight and I snagged it by an ooopppsss. 
Oh, and lost one Steel on minnows just b 4 dark, then found out the glowsticks from last year went bad and I ended up with a short trip tonight...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

weird that people break those off since I never had a problem even when I had a 10 pounder on and the line was wrapped around my light too LOL..guess I'm lucky


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

I second that notion about Guide Series stocking foot waders from Gander Mountain. Had mine 2 years now, no leaks. My daughter bought me a gift card from Sierra Trading Post and that is where I bought my boots with felt soles and cleats. I thought I had heard there was a movement in the works to ban the felt soles, because they transport unwanted algae from one ecosystem to another. But the cleats have kept me from falling many times, a good investment. You want to buy your boots a full 2 sizes larger than your normal shoe size. The neoprene socks that are sewn onto these waders are quite thick. I wear a size 9 shoe and bought an 11 boot from Sierra Trading Post, but it's risky buying the boots and waders at separate places.
Best to go there and try on the waders and try on the boots. The boots may feel a little uncomfortable at first till you break them in. I found I needed arch support and bought some Gel cushions placed into my boot but outside the neoprene stocking.

Just a couple more important notes. 

Turn your breathable waders inside out before you hang them up when not in use. Any moisture that collects on the inside (mostly your sweat) can air out.

You can also buy the big, heavy neoprene waders if you're gonna experience freezing conditions. Again the same rule applies; buy the boots 2 sizes larger. Make sure there is ample room for the "full body cast" because it may be uncomfortable as hell if you put on a few pounds during the life of those waders and you are wearing them skin tight. Even with lotsa room inside the big neoprene waders they can be extremely heavy and cumbersome to wear. I usually only put mine on in extremely frigid steelhead conditions. Most often, I'll use long undies or fleece long undies underneath my breathable stockingfoot waders.


----------

